# Кто может подсказать модель?



## Diselor (9 Фев 2015)

Дома хранится аккордеон Hohner. Довольно красивый и на вид старый. На всём корпусе кроме названия фирмы ничего не нашёл. Интересно бы узнать что это за модель.
<div align="center"></div>


----------



## Woldemar (9 Фев 2015)

Нечто подобное, без регистров, видел под названием Hohner Verdi II.


----------



## Diselor (11 Фев 2015)

Woldemar (09.02.2015, 23:56) писал:


> Нечто подобное, без регистров, видел под названием Hohner Verdi II.


Погуглил данную модель. Действительно подобное, но всё же не то. Может у них были какие нибудь схожие модели с Verdi II?


----------



## Woldemar (12 Фев 2015)

Diselor (11.02.2015, 10:45) писал:


> Погуглил данную модель. Действительно подобное, но всё же не то. Может у них были какие нибудь схожие модели с Verdi II?


Может быть Hohner Tango 48bass.
Загуглите хохнер по количеству басов, вероятно попадется такой же.

Что вам даст название ? Вы хотите его продать ?
Он пойдет для начального детского обучения или просто игры дома.


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

*Woldemar*, 

Да ни для чего он не подойдет  Басов нет, регистров нет. Ввиду возраста лайка и мастика не в лучшем состоянии. Вкладывать деньги в заведомо непроходной аккордеон смысла большого нет. ИМХО


----------



## Diselor (12 Фев 2015)

Тут уже элементарный интерес. Ибо выкопали коробку с ним из под тонны пыли и никак не можем определить что это вообще такое. Хоть почитать бы про него.


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

Diselor (12.02.2015, 16:38) писал:


> Тут уже элементарный интерес. Ибо выкопали коробку с ним из под тонны пыли и никак не можем определить что это вообще такое. Хоть почитать бы про него.


И что ж именно о нем то читать? Обычная коробка с клавишами и кнопками. Достаточно примитивная и достаточно старая, чтобы приносить удовольствие от игры на ней. Если ее хранили "под слоем пыли" в неотапливаемом помещении, то одно из немногих ее использований - роль дров для печки. 


Если интересно узнать про собственно Аккордеон, как инструмент, то вопрос должен задаваться по-другому.


----------



## Diselor (13 Фев 2015)

vev (12.02.2015, 16:54) писал:


> Diselor (12.02.2015, 16:38) писал:
> 
> 
> > Тут уже элементарный интерес. Ибо выкопали коробку с ним из под тонны пыли и никак не можем определить что это вообще такое. Хоть почитать бы про него.
> ...


Помещение тёплое было, а под слоем пыли был ящик с этим самым аккордеоном, на нём самом же пыли почти не было. Звучит вроде бы нормально (я не играю, потому иначе сказать не могу). Интересно было собственно откуда он. Просто я не в курсе, но так как Hohner явно не российская модель, его можно было достать у нас?


----------



## vev (13 Фев 2015)

Ну это не бином Ньютона. Немец 60-х, которых на просторах СССР было изрядно. Деткам обычно рассказывали про деда и трофей, но нет. Слишком молод он для этого.


----------



## madiggo (13 Фев 2015)

vev (13.02.2015, 10:47) писал:


> Деткам обычно рассказывали про деда и трофей, но нет.


Трофейным называли всё, привезенное военными из Германии, хоть и покупное. Вот у меня, например, "трофейный" Вельтмайстер трехголосный от дедушки-фронтовика, который там служил до середины 50-х. А у жены также "трофейная" Монтафана 
А так как служивших было много, то и "трофеев" на просторах нашей страны с тех пор ещё немало осталось.


----------

